# Tatroe T1



## sunneyboy (21/5/14)

Being new to vaping and trying to figure out if a dripper would suit me, I stumbled upon this vid. looks pretty interesting as a hybrid dripper tank thingy. I did a search but came up with nothing so I thought I would post it here. 

The T1 Rebuildable Dripping Tank Atomizer: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/5/14)

I think this might be a little advanced for someone new to the dripping scene, not to mention very expensive to someone new to the vaping scene. It will cost you about R 1600 getting it here. Nice tank tough. Looks simple in the video but these tanks operating on pressure are not without their struggles and frustrations.


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)

Thanks for this, it was a good review and an interesting tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/5/14)

Maybe give something like a Igo-W a go and see if dripping is something you enjoy before investing this much.
I do agree, I enjoyed watching that. In it's tank form it's very pretty!


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Maybe give something like a Igo-W a go and see if dripping is something you enjoy before investing this much.
> I do agree, I enjoyed watching that. In it's tank form it's very pretty!



Personally I would say rather give the IGO-L a try as the first dripper, if you can trap wires under a screw then you will be able to build other coils as well. I think post holes make things too easy


----------



## Hein510 (21/5/14)

Trident is the best dripper by far for someone wanting to get into dripping! Was my first and will always be my best!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

